# Durable dress shoes for a car salesmen.



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi, I work at a car dealership and I can be on my feet quite often on the pavement and tile floor of the showroom. I find that the Bass, Cole Haan, etc. dress shoes that I buy end up being completely worn through in a matter of a month or two. It's not the heel area as much as the middle of the foot that wears through. I am tired of spending $100 on shoes every month, yet I am a bit hesitant to go spend $300+ on an Allen Edmonds or the like to find that I will wear through them in a month too and have to resole them every month. I also need something that I can wear in the rain. I have also been wearing one shoe daily. I am thinking about going and buying two pairs of clarks and rotating them and trying that out. I just feel like a nice leather soled shoe would get destroyed on the pavement. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 
Alex


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

I should add that I work for an Infiniti dealership and wear a shirt and tie daily so they need to be dressy, I sometimes even wear a suit jacket too so these have to be dressy enough to go with a suit.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

For a situation like yours you will want to invest in several different pairs of shoes/boots.

AE is a great place to start and they can be had on sale for a significant discount.

Double leather soles treated with a product like Leather Honey will last awhile.

Chukka boots with a crepe sole will be a comfortable option.

And, last but not least, a good pair of loafers.

There is a leather called Chromexcel, that rain and snow is powerless against.

Your starting points are these:

1. 3 pair of shoes. 1 blucher. 1 chukka boot. 1 loafer. All with shoe trees. CXL leather on at least one pair for wet weather days.
2. Rotate them daily.
3. You DO NOT have to buy all at once. Buy one a month for 3 months if need be.
4. Take care of them by polishing and maintaining them properly.

Thanks.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

AE Clark Street in CXL


AE Rush Street in CXL


AE Addison


AE Bellevue in CXL


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

That is definitely a great idea. I was just curious though instead of loafers could I just go for something like this: 



The rubber sole is nice cause it will be good for the rain, and loafers would probably not be allowed to be worn at work anyway. I am thinking that this pair could be the first pair I buy cause they would not get destroyed if we have a rainy day like a leather sole would.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

Also another question. I love that brown in the clark street, but I wear mostly black, dark grey, or light grey pants with grey, black, peach, or olive green shirts. Can I wear dark brown dress shoes like that with those? I have always stuck with black but those brown are absolutely stunning.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

alarsen77 said:


> Also another question. I love that brown in the clark street, but I wear mostly black, dark grey, or light grey pants with grey, black, peach, or olive green shirts. Can I wear dark brown dress shoes like that with those? I have always stuck with black but those brown are absolutely stunning.


Yes Sir.

Brown is the most versatile color that a man can have.

Burgundy as well.

So, yes, you will want to have dark brown. I shy away from black shoes unless it is a very dressy occasion. Burgundy looks great with other darker colors and is much more versatile than black.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

I thought it would be alright, but my girlfriend was saying no way can you wear a brown shoe with black dress pants. I thought there is no problem with it, my understanding is if you are going to wear a brown shoe, you should also have a belt that matches.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

a few things:

1) you needn't spend $300 on Allen Edmonds as you'll often find them on sale for <$200.

2) I doubt you'll blow through a pair in a month. I'm on my feet all day as well and that's never happened. 

3) in the event that they do wear our, and all shoes will eventually, you can get them recrafted for ~$100 and they'll be as good as new.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

I have been looking all over for sales on them, and can't seem to find them. I am leaning towards the clark street with the danite sole as my first pair cause I feel the danite sole will be more functional then a leather sole as my only nice pair of shoes. If I could find these for $200-$250 I would buy them in a second.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Check out the shoe bank.

https://shoebank.com


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hmm thanks for that suggestion. I will definitely check it out. I would want to get to a store and try them on though so I know exactly what size I need.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

alarsen77 said:


> Hmm thanks for that suggestion. I will definitely check it out. I would want to get to a store and try them on though so I know exactly what size I need.


What size are you currently wearing in your other "Dress" shoes?

Thanks.


----------



## Olifter (Jun 9, 2012)

A lot of good advice here, I'd recommend AEs in whatever styles you prefer though I would aim for as many as five or six eventually. Of course, personal preference on colors but I think burgundy is very versatile. You probably only need one in black.

Oh yeah, I'd also recommend Infiniti. I drive a QX56, wife a FX35 (her fifth Infiniti) and our son has one of her older ones, a QX4. We've had good like with them, great cars.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

Watchman said:


> What size are you currently wearing in your other "Dress" shoes?
> 
> Thanks.


Well the Bass shoes I have now are 11 D but I feel they might be a bit too narrow. My running shoes that I was measured for are an 11.5 D.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

Olifter said:


> A lot of good advice here, I'd recommend AEs in whatever styles you prefer though I would aim for as many as five or six eventually. Of course, personal preference on colors but I think burgundy is very versatile. You probably only need one in black.
> 
> Oh yeah, I'd also recommend Infiniti. I drive a QX56, wife a FX35 (her fifth Infiniti) and our son has one of her older ones, a QX4. We've had good like with them, great cars.


I have gotten a lot of good advice so far. I would love to have 5 or 6 eventually and I think I will get the dark brown clark streets to start. I just hope they do end up going good with the dark pants I wear usually. I guess I am just a bit hesitant to spend $300 on shoes but I know they will last quite a while. I will probably also buy a cheap pair that I can rotate them with so I am not wearing them every day and prematurely wearing them down.

The Infiniti's are great vehicles.


----------



## WICaniac (Sep 25, 2013)

Almost everyone here would agree with your girlfriend: don't wear brown shoes with black trousers. You are correct, however, in that your belt must always match your shoes.

Burgundy is an especially versatile color because you can wear it with nearly any color dress pants: black, brown, olive, tan, navy, grey, tan, etc., etc. Black is neither as versatile nor as handsome.

If you can wait a couple of weeks, there will be a sale at the Shoebank beginning June 18th: . Please note that these are factory seconds; availability is limited and they will have flaws. These are typically minor, often imperceptible, and only very rarely so conspicuous that you'll be tempted to return the shoe.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

WICaniac said:


> Almost everyone here would agree with your girlfriend: don't wear brown shoes with black trousers. You are correct, however, in that your belt must always match your shoes.
> 
> Burgundy is an especially versatile color because you can wear it with nearly any color dress pants: black, brown, olive, tan, navy, grey, tan, etc., etc. Black is neither as versatile nor as handsome.
> 
> If you can wait a couple of weeks, there will be a sale at the Shoebank beginning June 18th: . Please note that these are factory seconds; availability is limited and they will have flaws. These are typically minor, often imperceptible, and only very rarely so conspicuous that you'll be tempted to return the shoe.


So what are your thoughts on the AE Clark Street in the Dark Brown?

Also how do you go about ordering from the shoe bank?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

The shoe bank is not an e commerce site.


Perform your search, find the shoe you want and call the particular store or outlet where it is located (the information is provided). 

It's a good idea to get fitted to make sure you know your size.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Rubber soles on average last twice as long as leather soles, offer better traction and are impermeable. Goodyear welted shoes, like AE, can be resoled by a quality source when the soles finally *do* wear out. If you use quality wood shoe trees in your shoes whenever you remove them, this too will add longevity as well as making your shoes look better.

Brown shoes are not always the best choice with black pants.

I don't believe you need to exactly match your belt and shoes. They should harmonize with your shoes and the rest of what you are wearing. For casual wear, I frequently wear surcingle, or other fabric belts which most certainly don't match my shoes.

Edit: Having at least 3 pair of shoes among which you rotate will also make your shoes last longer on a per-wear basis, and look better.


----------



## WICaniac (Sep 25, 2013)

alarsen77 said:


> So what are your thoughts on the AE Clark Street in the Dark Brown?
> 
> Also how do you go about ordering from the shoe bank?


Probably a good shoe for your rotation--provided you get a good fit. Otherwise in dark brown I'd consider the new MacNeil 2.0 in pebble brown with a Dainite rubber sole: Grain calf like this is fairly weather resistant.

I'd wear neither shoe, however, with black pants.



Flanderian said:


> I don't believe you need to exactly match your belt and shoes. They should harmonize with your shoes and the rest of what you are wearing. For casual wear, I frequently wear surcingle, or other fabric belts which most certainly don't match my shoes.
> 
> Edit: Having at least 3 pair of shoes among which you rotate will also make your shoes last longer on a per-wear basis, and look better.


My previous comment about belts notwithstanding, I agree--and I second the recommendation to have a rotation of three shoes. They will last much, much longer. Start with two at least--one of them black or burgundy if you will be wearing black pants.


----------



## wmm2 (Aug 18, 2013)

One approach I'd suggest that you think about is buying a shoe with a leather sole, and having a rubber half sole applied to it while the sole is still new. That will prevent the leather sole from getting any wear to it. The shoes still look like dress shoes, because they are. The rubber will last longer than the leather would. 

When it begins to wear through, the rubber is removed and replaced with a new one. It's glued on over the existing sole, so it can easily be removed. If you are handy, you can do it yourself, or have a cobbler do it. If you decide that you don't like the look, it can be removed without damaging the shoe. 

I had it done to one of my pairs of shoes two years ago, and it's showing no sign of wearing through yet. My shoe repairman used Soletech brand, but there are others to choose from. I don't remember the exact cost, because I had it done while the shoe was in for new soles and heels. 

A quick web search shows the price to be just over $10 for a pair.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

WICaniac said:


> Probably a good shoe for your rotation--provided you get a good fit. Otherwise in dark brown I'd consider the new MacNeil 2.0 in pebble brown with a Dainite rubber sole: Grain calf like this is fairly weather resistant.
> 
> I'd wear neither shoe, however, with black pants.
> 
> My previous comment about belts notwithstanding, I agree--and I second the recommendation to have a rotation of three shoes. They will last much, much longer. Start with two at least--one of them black or burgundy if you will be wearing black pants.


Thanks for the suggestion I am definitely going to look to get two pairs of shoes. I should say that I only have one pair of black pants and the rest are darker gray or lighter gray.


----------



## ckgs (Apr 13, 2013)

If you're ok with rubber soles, suggest you look at Ecco. They hold up well.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

ckgs said:


> If you're ok with rubber soles, suggest you look at Ecco. They hold up well.


I will check them out


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

So I want to look for a nice burgundy pair of shoes but they will have to be a pair with leather soles.


----------



## some_dude (Nov 9, 2008)

I want to second the suggestion of the rubber half-sole. I do that to all of my shoes (except my latest pair of AEs, which already have something like that from the factory).


----------



## WICaniac (Sep 25, 2013)

alarsen77 said:


> So I want to look for a nice burgundy pair of shoes but they will have to be a pair with leather soles.





some_dude said:


> I want to second the suggestion of the rubber half-sole. I do that to all of my shoes (except my latest pair of AEs, which already have something like that from the factory).


If you order Allen Edmonds firsts, you can have the v-tread rubber tap sole added to nearly any shoe for $40.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

WICaniac said:


> If you order Allen Edmonds firsts, you can have the v-tread rubber tap sole added to nearly any shoe for $40.


How durable are the v-tread tap sole? I just don't have the money to buy 2-3 pairs all at once, so I want to get something that I will not wear through in a month.


----------



## espressocycle (Apr 14, 2014)

When the Allen Edmonds Road Warrior line came out, I actually said they would be perfect for car salesmen. I do wonder if the foam sole would last, which makes me lean towards a Dainite sole.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

There are so many different options to get what you seek.

As others have said, you could always buy the AE's and then take them to a competent cobbler to have a sole guard installed.

Dainite is amazing stuff. If I thought my conscience would let me get away with it, all my dress shoes and boots would be made with that sole, just amazing.

V-Tread soles are good and will hold up ok. The issue with any shoe is how much you wear them. In a 3 shoes rotation, the V-Tread should easily last a year or more. Then, all you do is take them to the cobbler and have him replace the rubber portion instead of the entire sole.

Most cobblers I know will do that entire job for $30-50. And, then you are good to go for another year or 2.

Me, I am to the point to wear the nearest thing I will ever see to a re-sole or reapplication of a Topy will literally be 2025... And even that is probably a stretch...


----------



## Toto (Oct 27, 2009)

May I suggest one of the Goodyear shoes by Mephisto. Very comfortable and very durable.

They are outrageously priced in the USA but available much cheaper from online stores in the UK such as Pediwear. 
Not as smart as most AE shoes but certainly much more comfortable than the AE Leeds or Park Avenue I own. 
I have the Marlon: https://www.pediwear.co.uk/mephisto/products/3152.php

The Marlon is supposed to be a medium fit but I would say it is equal to a Park Avenue in 3E width.

Other Mephisto Goodyear shoes such as the Pedro and Poley look as if they would be narrower:
Pedro: https://www.pediwear.co.uk/mephisto/products/7515.php
Poley: https://www.pediwear.co.uk/mephisto/products/6346.php


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

I think I am going to take a trip to the Allen Edmonds store that is about an hour away from me on friday to check out some shoes. I may end up picking up a pair there and then also seeing what I might be able to pick up towards the end of the month from them at the tent sale on the shoe bank.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

alarsen77 said:


> I think I am going to take a trip to the Allen Edmonds store that is about an hour away from me on friday to check out some shoes. I may end up picking up a pair there and then also seeing what I might be able to pick up towards the end of the month from them at the tent sale on the shoe bank.


Yes Sir,

This strategy is wise.

What I would also recommend is that you work at building a good relationship with someone at that flagship store.

AE is known for their stalwart customer service. You befriend the store and the people in it and they will bend over backwards for you....

I have gotten some UNBELIEVABLE deals over the years this way...

Just another suggestion.

Thanks


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

Watchman said:


> Yes Sir,
> 
> This strategy is wise.
> 
> ...


That is good to know. I will definitely talk with the people there. I am still shocked that I am considering spending $300 on a pair of shoes. I know it isn't alot when I was spending $70-$100 on shoes every month or so but still it just seems like a lot and I don't necessarily have a lot of money to spend but I can justify a good pair of shoes that will last.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Something with one of these:



WICaniac said:


> Dainite rubber sole


Especially if wearing out in all weathers.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

Another question I had is, if I buy a pair friday am I going to ruin them or wear them too fast if they are worn daily for 2 weeks to a month before I get a second pair of shoes to rotate them with? I am planning on also getting shoe trees to keep in them overnight.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

alarsen77 said:


> Another question I had is, if I buy a pair friday am I going to ruin them or wear them too fast if they are worn daily for 2 weeks to a month before I get a second pair of shoes to rotate them with? I am planning on also getting shoe trees to keep in them overnight.


I am a firm believer that shoe trees should be in your shoes when your feet are not.

If you have an older pair that you may be wearing now, rotate with your new AE until you get another pair to add into rotation.

If the shoes you buy are made of CXL leather, then you can pick up a cheapie horse hair brush to buff out scuffs.

Break your shoes in before wearing them outside the house. The day you bring them home, wear them around the house for 15 min intervals with that much time in between.

Thanks.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Don't get just-any rubber sole. I would suggest Dainite. It is a denser kind of rubber than just-any-old rubber sole, and it will last significantly longer. It's also very comfortable. It costs a bit more, but it is well worth it, and if you shop the sales, you should be able to escape for south of $300, probably closer to $200.

If you are on your feet all day, walking a fair amount, particularly on pavement, the standard rubber sole from AE will wear out fairly quickly, even though they are high quality shoes. If this is the case, Dainite is a better option. Even though it costs more, the durability will make it a better economic choice. Dainite is also recraftable. You can't recraft most rubber soles, including the standard rubber sole from AE.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

Watchman said:


> I am a firm believer that shoe trees should be in your shoes when your feet are not.
> 
> If you have an older pair that you may be wearing now, rotate with your new AE until you get another pair to add into rotation.
> 
> ...


I do have an older pair of shoes I am wearing now but they are split on the bottom now and get wet when it rains. Also not the most comfortable to wear. But I could still wear them a few days while breaking in the AE's I am going to most likely get the CXL leather, but if I do end up getting regular leather instead of the CXL right now what else do you recommend for care? Sorry for all the questions this is just going to be my first pair of shoes at this price. I'm still really contemplating just going the two cheap pairs and rotating them over the one nice pair and a cheap pair to rotate with till i can get another nice pair of shoes.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

32rollandrock said:


> Don't get just-any rubber sole. I would suggest Dainite. It is a denser kind of rubber than just-any-old rubber sole, and it will last significantly longer. It's also very comfortable. It costs a bit more, but it is well worth it, and if you shop the sales, you should be able to escape for south of $300, probably closer to $200.
> 
> If you are on your feet all day, walking a fair amount, particularly on pavement, the standard rubber sole from AE will wear out fairly quickly, even though they are high quality shoes. If this is the case, Dainite is a better option. Even though it costs more, the durability will make it a better economic choice. Dainite is also recraftable. You can't recraft most rubber soles, including the standard rubber sole from AE.


I was definitely planning on a Danite sole cause I have heard about the durability and I also have to be able to be out in rain so I wouldn't want a leather soled shoe.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes Sir,

CXL and Dainite combo is the best for what you are looking for.

CXL goes through a process whereby the leather is soaked in fatty waxes and oils for 30 days. This gives the leather the inherent trait of being essentially element proof.

Rain and snow are impervious to it...

Buy 1 pair of nice shoes to start. Wear them rotating with another pair as to give them a day to rest.

In that time save your pennies to get another pair. Rotate those accordingly.

Repeat this process until you have a good rotation of 3-5 pairs of good shoes.

The whole ordeal may take a year to accomplish...

Thanks.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

Watchman said:


> Yes Sir,
> 
> CXL and Dainite combo is the best for what you are looking for.
> 
> ...


So CXL doesn't need any weatherproof treatment before wearing them out in the rain?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

AE's new Clark Street design, with the Dannite sole is a good option and it is made in CxL...offering all the desired advantages discussed in the earlier posts! I really shouldn't be walking a path that serves to rebuild the shoe collection, but believe a pair of Clark Street's are a justifiable step, possibly in that directioncrazy!


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

eagle2250 said:


> AE's new Clark Street design, with the Dannite sole is a good option and it is made in CxL...offering all the desired advantages discussed in the earlier posts! I really shouldn't be walking a path that serves to rebuild the shoe collection, but believe a pair of Clark Street's are a justifiable step, possibly in that directioncrazy!


The Clark street is the exact shoe I was looking at actually.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

So I made a quick call to the store I was going to go to and they don't have the clark street in the dark brown. But I am also taking a trip to NYC on sunday and there are about 4-5 stores in the city that I can go to as well. I am not sure if I should still take the hour trip on friday to go look knowing they don't have the shoe I am leaning towards or just wait till sunday and look in the city.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

alarsen77 said:


> I am planning on also getting shoe trees to keep in them overnight.


Don't pay $20 for AE branded shoe trees when you can get the exact same ones from JAB for less than $10.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Try on the shoes in whatever hue they have it in. Once you have determined the size that provides you with the best fit, have the salesman check the AE network to find a pair of Clark Streets in the color you desire. If your local AE retailer won't do that, call AE in Port Washinton, WI. They will find the shoes for you! Good luck in your hunt. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

alarsen77 said:


> So CXL doesn't need any weatherproof treatment before wearing them out in the rain?


If you wanted to go the extra mile and further waterproof your shoes, by all means do so. But CXL is extremely low maintenance. Horse hair brushing takes care of 80% of what you will need.



alarsen77 said:


> So I made a quick call to the store I was going to go to and they don't have the clark street in the dark brown. But I am also taking a trip to NYC on sunday and there are about 4-5 stores in the city that I can go to as well. I am not sure if I should still take the hour trip on friday to go look knowing they don't have the shoe I am leaning towards or just wait till sunday and look in the city.


I would wait and maximize your time and investment. I do remember the AE store on Madison Ave is supposed to be renown.

Tell them you are a member of AAAC.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

Watchman said:


> If you wanted to go the extra mile and further waterproof your shoes, by all means do so. But CXL is extremely low maintenance. Horse hair brushing takes care of 80% of what you will need.
> 
> I would wait and maximize your time and investment. I do remember the AE store on Madison Ave is supposed to be renown.
> 
> Tell them you are a member of AAAC.


I think I will wait till I am in the city on sunday then. Will being a member of AAAC do anything for me?


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

Oh another question, as far as break in especially the heel. I found with my last shoes that I tore my heel open and it killed me. I actually got some moleskin and lined the heel with that, would you guys recommend moleskin on the inside of the heel or no?


----------



## mankson (Sep 27, 2012)

alarsen77 said:


> Oh another question, as far as break in especially the heel. I found with my last shoes that I tore my heel open and it killed me. I actually got some moleskin and lined the heel with that, would you guys recommend moleskin on the inside of the heel or no?


If the shoes fit properly, you shouldn't need it.


----------



## espressocycle (Apr 14, 2014)

I just want to chime in to warn that the Clark Streets, like any Chromexel shoe, will develop very large wrinkles even with shoe trees. The Lexington cap toe blucher comes with a Dainite sole, but is calf. For something that you want to stay dressy looking, it's a far better choice.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

espressocycle said:


> I just want to chime in to warn that the Clark Streets, like any Chromexel shoe, will develop very large wrinkles even with shoe trees. The Lexington cap toe blucher comes with a Dainite sole, but is calf. For something that you want to stay dressy looking, it's a far better choice.


Hmm I will take a look at them as well. I am not sure what I am going to do. But I feel like with the amount of elements that I have to walk through at times, the CXL leather is going to be a better choice and fell like it will hold up better than the cheap dress shoes I have been buying. But it is definitely something to consider as well, I didn't think of that so thank you.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

alarsen77 said:


> Hmm I will take a look at them as well. I am not sure what I am going to do. But I feel like with the amount of elements that I have to walk through at times, the CXL leather is going to be a better choice...


Smart Man.


----------



## espressocycle (Apr 14, 2014)

Watchman said:


> Smart Man.


Could be, but for what it's worth, I've found the quality calfskin used by AE to be very resilient. I pick up a lot of abused AE shoes at thrift stores to resell on eBay and I am always amazed at how well they polish up. I've worn my Lombards (which were calfskin w/ a smooth leather sole) in all kinds of weather and they still look great. One additional issue with the brown Clark Streets is that they use contrast stitching, so you can't use a tinted polish to repair scuffs without darkening the stitches, sometimes unevenly.

Don't get me wrong, I own a pair Rush Streets, which is the same concept (chromexel/dainite version of a dress shoe) and I love them, they just aren't something I would wear with a suit, which you mentioned might be a possibility. Of course, the wrinkling of chromexel is still preferable to the wrinkling you see on a lot of cheap corrected grain dress shoes.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

espressocycle said:


> Could be, but for what it's worth, I've found the quality calfskin used by AE to be very resilient. I pick up a lot of abused AE shoes at thrift stores to resell on eBay and I am always amazed at how well they polish up. I've worn my Lombards (which were calfskin w/ a smooth leather sole) in all kinds of weather and they still look great. One additional issue with the brown Clark Streets is that they use contrast stitching, so you can't use a tinted polish to repair scuffs without darkening the stitches, sometimes unevenly.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I own a pair Rush Streets, which is the same concept (chromexel/dainite version of a dress shoe) and I love them, they just aren't something I would wear with a suit, which you mentioned might be a possibility. Of course, the wrinkling of chromexel is still preferable to the wrinkling you see on a lot of cheap corrected grain dress shoes.


The possibility of a full suit is rare. I very rarely wear a suit jacket at work especially over the summer, and honestly by the time I may start wearing a suit again I am hoping to have a second or even third pair by then. I didn't think about the contrast stitching and polishing though that is a good point.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Espresso,

Good advice from you.

My only reservation is the overall context in which this dear chap is wearing his shoes.

He needs something resilient to the elements and that has the potential to dress up a bit, although, perhaps not a full suit.

I believe the dark brown CXL will hide the wrinkles a little better than the lighter shades.

His specific situation, when all the variables are considered, lends itself to CXL shoes and boots.

Perhaps as he builds his rotation adding calfskin and the treating it with something like Alden Weather Defender will be a great option.

And your suggestion of the Lexington would then be a winner.

Thanks.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

alarsen77 said:


> The possibility of a full suit is rare. I very rarely wear a suit jacket at work especially over the summer, and honestly by the time I may start wearing a suit again I am hoping to have a second or even third pair by then. I didn't think about the contrast stitching and polishing though that is a good point.


Remember that the stitching can be darkened to the same shade as the shoe when you add a cream based polish the first time...


----------



## WICaniac (Sep 25, 2013)

I've had no creasing issues with my CXL dress boots.
If the OP will consider wingtips, I'll reiterate my recommendation to check out the new MacNeil 2.0s in (pebble) grain brown with a Dainite sole. Like CXL, this sort of leather is relatively low maintenance and weather resistant.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

WICaniac said:


> I've had no creasing issues with my CXL dress boots.
> If the OP will consider wingtips, I'll reiterate my recommendation to check out the new MacNeil 2.0s in (pebble) grain brown with a Dainite sole. Like CXL, this sort of leather is relatively low maintenance and weather resistant.


I have actually been really like the MacNeil 2.0s as well. I do like the wingtip look too. The only problem with that shoe is I can't try it on. It's an online exclusive.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

alarsen77 said:


> I have actually been really like the MacNeil 2.0s as well. I do like the wingtip look too. The only problem with that shoe is I can't try it on. It's an online exclusive.


But you can try on the exact shoe in a different color to get an understanding of fit.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

+100 for pebble grain.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

alarsen77 said:


> I was definitely planning on a Danite sole cause I have heard about the durability and I also have to be able to be out in rain so I wouldn't want a leather soled shoe.


Good. If it hasn't been mentioned already, you should get two pairs of shoes. Wearing the same pair every day is very hard on shoes. They really need a day in trees to recuperate, from lack of better word, between wearings. They'll last much longer. Plus, if they get wet, it will give the uppers a chance to recover. You should consider rubber overshoes if you will be wearing them in extreme downpours. It's no big deal to have a bit of rain get on the uppers, but a deluge is another matter entirely. Overshoes are cheap, easily stored in a desk drawer and your shoes' best friend if you have to go out in a downpour.

Overall, you seem to be headed in the right direction. I think that AE is your best bet, but you might also check out Brooks Brothers. They often have some pretty good sales. I scored a fine pair of AE's with rubber commando overlaid soles (sadly, not Dainite, but still recraftable) via Brooks Brothers for $110 shipped, with tax, a few months ago--they've been on sale since, but not nearly that low of a price. Exactly what I needed for inclement weather.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

+ another 100 for the pebble. I love CXL but it lends itself to a more casual look, IMHO. Not so concerned about any creasing so much as you'll get some of that in scotch/alpine/pebble grain too, but the look of pullup in greasy leathers leans more casual in my eyes.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

32rollandrock said:


> Good. If it hasn't been mentioned already, you should get two pairs of shoes. Wearing the same pair every day is very hard on shoes. They really need a day in trees to recuperate, from lack of better word, between wearings. They'll last much longer. Plus, if they get wet, it will give the uppers a chance to recover. You should consider rubber overshoes if you will be wearing them in extreme downpours. It's no big deal to have a bit of rain get on the uppers, but a deluge is another matter entirely. Overshoes are cheap, easily stored in a desk drawer and your shoes' best friend if you have to go out in a downpour.
> 
> Overall, you seem to be headed in the right direction. I think that AE is your best bet, but you might also check out Brooks Brothers. They often have some pretty good sales. I scored a fine pair of AE's with rubber commando overlaid soles (sadly, not Dainite, but still recraftable) via Brooks Brothers for $110 shipped, with tax, a few months ago--they've been on sale since, but not nearly that low of a price. Exactly what I needed for inclement weather.


It has been mentioned and I am going to do my best to rotate as much as possible even if I have to wear a pair of old shoes for the time being as a stop gap till I can get two nice pairs to rotate and then a third and so on.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

meanoldmanning said:


> + another 100 for the pebble. I love CXL but it lends itself to a more casual look, IMHO. Not so concerned about any creasing so much as you'll get some of that in scotch/alpine/pebble grain too, but the look of pullup in greasy leathers leans more casual in my eyes.


I am loving the pebble grain MacNeil too, I think that is another good consideration but at that point I think I would be better off ordering it from the Shoe Bank cause I would save a decent amount of money and if I am going to have to order them anyway cause they are an online exclusive I might as well save the money. I would just wish I could see them before buying them.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

Never mind they are not available on the Shoe Bank. So I guess I will just have to fork out the extra $85 if I want them.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

So, it seems at this point your choices are:

1. CXL Clark Street
2. Pebble Grain McNeil

Get the CXL shoe first and then the McNeil after you have ransomed your first born child...

That is a great lineup for what you want to use them for. A gentleman that I know has a pair of PG Florsheim's that are around 20 yrs old. He wears them at least once a week. I am always shocked to see the manner in which the uppers are...wearing like iron...with the original leather sole to boot.

Not to mention these are the India made variety. I have a sneaking suspicion that the AE are much better.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

Watchman said:


> So, it seems at this point your choices are:
> 
> 1. CXL Clark Street
> 2. Pebble Grain McNeil
> ...


This is true I could pick up the Clark Street now and the Pebble Grain later. But the Pebble Grain are only about $85 more and I think they definitely are a better looking shoe than the Clark Street. I hate decisions haha.


----------



## espressocycle (Apr 14, 2014)

WICaniac said:


> I've had no creasing issues with my CXL dress boots.
> If the OP will consider wingtips, I'll reiterate my recommendation to check out the new MacNeil 2.0s in (pebble) grain brown with a Dainite sole. Like CXL, this sort of leather is relatively low maintenance and weather resistant.


Dang, now I really want a pair of those too.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

espressocycle said:


> Dang, now I really want a pair of those too.


I know right? I have a feeling I will be getting a pair as well.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

So for leather car, should I get the Allen Edmonds starter kit or is there better stuff out there for polish/cleaner?


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Don't think it's been mentioned but NEIL M makes a really good and sturdy mens shoe. made in USA and a good treaded rubber sole that is both durable and comfortable.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Unless he's going to be wearing, at least, a coat and tie, I wouldn't go with a wingtip or longwings. MacNeils et al aren't their best sans coat or suit, and he's said he's not doing suits.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

I find Dainite can wear down on pavement, becoming dangerously slippery. I once had a pair of semi-casual pebble grains from Edward Green in Dainite-- they now have a replacement double leather sole.

Much as I hate the idea of rubber sole protectors (e.g., Topy), that's probably a good investment. If nothing else, you'll get better traction on the showroom floor, and you will avoid a lot of wear on the sole. The real issue is whether replacing those every X months will be more expensive than doing less frequent re-soling at the factory of something better than Bass.

For the expense side, it sounds as though you're spending over $1,000/year just to keep a little above water. If you get lucky on sales, that's the cost 3 or more pairs of pretty decent shoes to rotate-- and they will last quite a lot more than a year with proper rotation and decent care. 

Start with 3-4 AEs (taking care to get the perfect size) and then maybe 2 Aldens in cordovan (or Vass...) the following year. By year 3, you'll be successful enough to choose what you like. And when they all have to go back for re-soling, that will be your $1,200 in year 4.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Concordia,

I like the way you think...:cofee:


----------



## Umpire (Nov 7, 2007)

I am a sales consultant for Lexus and I am on my feet all day. We have a parking structure as well and I am constantly going up and down them. I own 15 pair of AE, 2 Cole Haan and 1 C&J and I rotate my shoes. I don't wear the same shoes twice in a row. They last much longer. We have several guys who wear the same shoes everyday and you can tell they are beat to sh!t. About half of my AE are seconds and they look great. In my business the first 2 things my clients or coworkers look at are shoes and watches. Got to look the part ....


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

Umpire said:


> I am a sales consultant for Lexus and I am on my feet all day. We have a parking structure as well and I am constantly going up and down them. I own 15 pair of AE, 2 Cole Haan and 1 C&J and I rotate my shoes. I don't wear the same shoes twice in a row. They last much longer. We have several guys who wear the same shoes everyday and you can tell they are beat to sh!t. About half of my AE are seconds and they look great. In my business the first 2 things my clients or coworkers look at are shoes and watches. Got to look the part ....


Its good to see another car salesmen on here. So your shoes are they mostly leather sold or a rubber soled? I am just trying to find the best that will hold up. I am going to have probably 2 pair of shoes to rotate through. The AE's will probably see wear 50% of the time for now until I can invest in a couple more pairs.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

32rollandrock said:


> Unless he's going to be wearing, at least, a coat and tie, I wouldn't go with a wingtip or longwings. MacNeils et al aren't their best sans coat or suit, and he's said he's not doing suits.


So you don't think wingtips would look good with just a shirt and tie and dress pants?


----------



## WICaniac (Sep 25, 2013)

32rollandrock said:


> Unless he's going to be wearing, at least, a coat and tie, I wouldn't go with a wingtip or longwings. MacNeils et al aren't their best sans coat or suit, and he's said he's not doing suits.





alarsen77 said:


> So you don't think wingtips would look good with just a shirt and tie and dress pants?


With all respect to 32rollandrock, I think he's wrong. The MacNeil is a longwing blucher, and the model under consideration is in a pebble grain and has a rubber sole. I would never wear this shoe with the suits I own (although it would work with a tweed suit), and I would certainly wear it with the outfit you describe.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

So I was just looking what else they had in a grain leather. The Leeds 2.0 in the brown grain calf is a good looking shoe too and has the danite sole. What do you think about having a shoe with a double leather sole too that I can wear on days that its not raining? Do you think the pavement would chew them up to quick? I could even go with combination v tread that already has the rubber on the sole?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^

Over the course of the past 45+ years I have worn out several pairs (eight, I think) of AE Leeds shoe designs. IMHO, they have proven to be a very versatile and durable shoe design. The double oak soles hold up quite well regardless of the nature of the terrain being traversed...they will stand up to any abuse you may visit upon them!


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

alarsen77 said:


> What do you think about having a shoe with a double leather sole too that I can wear on days that its not raining? Do you think the pavement would chew them up to quick?


like eagle suggests, they will hold up well. Leather soles suffer the most damage when wet, your plan to use them in the dry obviously avoids that risk.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> 
> Over the course of the past 45+ years I have worn out several pairs (eight, I think) of AE Leeds shoe designs. IMHO, they have proven to be a very versatile and durable shoe design. The double oak soles hold up quite well regardless of the nature of the terrain being traversed...they will stand up to any abuse you may visit upon them!


Well that will be a pair I will take a look at for my second to third pair of AE's I think the Clark Street with the Danite sole is going to be the first pair I buy. I am most likely going to pick them up tomorrow while in NYC, and I will get a pair of shoe trees for them and some leather care products as well.


----------



## Bflotom2 (Feb 14, 2006)

Alarsen77
I'd like to add a quick note to your search especially come the fall. A friend who is a dealership sales manager and who is a scratch golfer almost lost his income and most of his golf game as a result of a fall at his dealership. On an incline going into the store he lost his footing and fell. So come this winter get yourself a pair of solid boots with a Vibram sold or something similar.

Tom


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

Bflotom2 said:


> Alarsen77
> I'd like to add a quick note to your search especially come the fall. A friend who is a dealership sales manager and who is a scratch golfer almost lost his income and most of his golf game as a result of a fall at his dealership. On an incline going into the store he lost his footing and fell. So come this winter get yourself a pair of solid boots with a Vibram sold or something similar.
> 
> Tom


I will definitely look for something like that for the winter.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

So I bought the Clark street in the Dark Brown today. I was surprised to find my size was actually 1.5 sizes smaller and much wider than I have actually been wearing in my cheap dress shoes and what a better fit. I feel like I could wear them almost immediately they aren't too tight at all but not loose either.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

alarsen77 said:


> So I bought the Clark street in the Dark Brown today. I was surprised to find my size was actually 1.5 sizes smaller and much wider than I have actually been wearing in my cheap dress shoes and what a better fit. I feel like I could wear them almost immediately they aren't too tight at all but not loose either.


This sounds like my story...

Welcome to the fat foot club...the good news is that AE is perhaps the most accommodating for chaps like us. Alden is even a little better.

I am so happy for you. This is a wise investment in yourself and your career. Don't be afraid to count and save your coins to get a few more pair.

Thanks.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

Watchman said:


> This sounds like my story...
> 
> Welcome to the fat foot club...the good news is that AE is perhaps the most accommodating for chaps like us. Alden is even a little better.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I am looking forward to wearing them and definitely want to add at least another pair to the collection if not two. Maybe even a pair of Alden's at some point too although they will cost a little bit more.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

Alright so now I got the dress shoes. I got a belt that matches them pretty well too. Now I need to decide what I want to do for dress socks. Should they match the shoes, the pants? I have one pair of lighter gray pants, one pair of black and then the rest are a darker gray. So if matching the pants I will have to get a few different shades. Also I noticed when trying on the shoes at allen edmonds, the socks I have now have a stitching in the toe that is bothersome a bit. I am looking to find some good comfortable dress socks that don't have as bothersome of stitching but also aren't going to cost as much as the shoes.


----------



## WICaniac (Sep 25, 2013)

Generally match the socks to your pants. If you want to get creative, get patterned socks that complement the pants _and_ your tie or shirt, etc.

Gold Toe socks are cheap, reasonably durable, and easily found. (I buy mine at Kohls, where my governor buys $1 sweaters). Gold Toe socks don't have the seam you describe.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

WICaniac said:


> Generally match the socks to your pants. If you want to get creative, get patterned socks that complement the pants _and_ your tie or shirt, etc.
> 
> Gold Toe socks are cheap, reasonably durable, and easily found. (I buy mine at Kohls, where my governor buys $1 sweaters). Gold Toe socks don't have the seam you describe.


+100 for Gold Toe.

I wear the Windsor OTC wool socks as my staple.

The JAB Merino wool solids are a good buy as well.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

I think I will stop at Kohls tonight after work. I am also probably going to wear the shoes around the house a bit tonight as well. I don't want to wear them right away and not break them in, although from the initial try on at the store I feel like they will be more comfortable out of the box than any other shoe I have had.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm having the hardest time finding decent gray dress socks.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

So I'm wearing them now around the house to break them in. I notice that they fit absolutely perfect in the front of my foot, but are a tad bit loose in the heel area. Not to the point where my foot slips out of them or slides up a lot but just a little bit loose. I guess I was just used to my old shoes that were really tight in the heel but they caused major blisters and ate up my heel. I wouldn't have been able to go any smaller than this for length and if I went narrower it would be too tight at the ball of my foot area. They checked it all at the store and said the shoe was fitting right.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

When the sole breaks in, you might find that the heel sits in place better. A stiff sole will pull the back of the shoe away from your foot when you walk.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

Concordia said:


> When the sole breaks in, you might find that the heel sits in place better. A stiff sole will pull the back of the shoe away from your foot when you walk.


Will a danite sole break in like a leather sole?


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

Also I just got these yesterday and wore them around the house tonight for the first time and they felt really good, do you think I would be crazy to wear them to work tomorrow? I would bring my other pair of shoes to change into if they do get uncomfortable at all throughout the day.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Good advice from Concordia as always.

Dainite wears like iron but also breaks in like it.

I have a pair of Dainite soled shoes and they still have not broke in completely after a dozen wears. Give it some time.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

alarsen77 said:


> Also I just got these yesterday and wore them around the house tonight for the first time and they felt really good, do you think I would be crazy to wear them to work tomorrow?


 You've got to break them in somehow.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

Concordia said:


> You've got to break them in somehow.


I know. But a lot of people said to wear them around the house for an hour or so a few times before wearing them out of the house.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

alarsen77 said:


> Also I just got these yesterday and wore them around the house tonight for the first time and they felt really good, do you think I would be crazy to wear them to work tomorrow? I would bring my other pair of shoes to change into if they do get uncomfortable at all throughout the day.


Dainite isn't particularly stiff in my experience, mostly depends on shoe construction. I've got a pair of shoes on right now that I recently had resoled with Dainite soles, single layer, and they are far more flexible than the shoes I just had resoled with single layer JR leather soles.

That on top of the fact the CXL is pretty soft, you should be fine.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

So I wore them to work today, and I love how when I am sitting at my desk I can smell the fresh leather smell coming off the shoes! They are also by far the most comfortable shoes I have worn to work ever. I look forward to seeing how well they last to the abuse I can put shoes through at work. I notice some wrinkling on the in between the toe and the tongue already on the left foot from the drive to work and having my foot rested on pedal rest on the side.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

So after most the day gone by so far, these shoes are very comfortable. I can't believe I didn't take the plunge on a nice pair of shoes earlier. I actually got a compliment by one of my customers today on them. That's the first time I have ever gotten a compliment from my customers on my shoes. I now really want to get another pair soon so I have atleast two pairs to rotate through so I can wear one every day.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

alarsen77 said:


> So after most the day gone by so far, these shoes are very comfortable. I can't believe I didn't take the plunge on a nice pair of shoes earlier. I actually got a compliment by one of my customers today on them. That's the first time I have ever gotten a compliment from my customers on my shoes. I now really want to get another pair soon so I have atleast two pairs to rotate through so I can wear one every day.


Very cool. Kind of weird how good it feels when somebody compliments you on your footwear isn't it.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

alarsen77 said:


> I know. But a lot of people said to wear them around the house for an hour or so a few times before wearing them out of the house.


I would wear them for one hour, minimum, on carpet before taking them out into the great beyond. Once you've worn them off carpet, you can't return them, so it is best to be absolutely sure. One hour should be sufficient.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

meanoldmanning said:


> Very cool. Kind of weird how good it feels when somebody compliments you on your footwear isn't it.


It is weird. But it also makes me feel like I made a good decision spending the amount of money I did on the shoes. If I would have spent $300 on shoes to be told they are ugly I wouldn't have been as happy.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

alarsen77 said:


> It is weird. But it also makes me feel like I made a good decision spending the amount of money I did on the shoes. If I would have spent $300 on shoes to be told they are ugly I wouldn't have been as happy.


Welcome to the Brotherhood.









I don't really know what kind of admonition this is...but, $300 is actually a really good buy...I just bought a pair of Alden Shell Cordovan Wingtip Boots today from Germany...please don't ask how much they cost...:eek2:


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

Watchman said:


> Welcome to the Brotherhood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know $300 isn't bad, but with my current budget it's a decent chunk for me right now. I just can't wait to get another pair though.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

I would love to get a pair of Shell Cordovan shoes at some point. I also think I might get my next pair with a double leather sole to have one leather and one danite and just not wear the leather on days that its going to rain.


----------



## WICaniac (Sep 25, 2013)

alarsen77 said:


> I would love to get a pair of Shell Cordovan shoes at some point. I also think I might get my next pair with a double leather sole to have one leather and one danite and just not wear the leather on days that its going to rain.


Shop the inventory at Shoebank.com for shell shoes in your size, see if you find any you like, call the stores at which they are available, ask the sales associate to confirm that they're in stock and in good shape, and see if perhaps they'll be willing to hold them for you until the tent sale. (It may be a bit early for the last bit, but it doesn't hurt to ask). Presumably, shell seconds will drop to $399, which is about the best deal you'll be able to find on a new pair. Leeds and Dundee come with a JR double sole; the plain-toe on each does a marvelous job of letting the shell speak for itself.

Some people love the "inky" color of a black shell; I own black Leeds in shell and wish they were any other color, as to my mind black does not do the leather justice.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

WICaniac said:


> Shop the inventory at Shoebank.com for shell shoes in your size, see if you find any you like, call the stores at which they are available, ask the sales associate to confirm that they're in stock and in good shape, and see if perhaps they'll be willing to hold them for you until the tent sale. (It may be a bit early for the last bit, but it doesn't hurt to ask). Presumably, shell seconds will drop to $399, which is about the best deal you'll be able to find on a new pair. Leeds and Dundee come with a JR double sole; the plain-toe on each does a marvelous job of letting the shell speak for itself.
> 
> Some people love the "inky" color of a black shell; I own black Leeds in shell and wish they were any other color, as to my mind black does not do the leather justice.


The Leeds in the Burgundy Shell Cordovan look like they would be amazing shoes.


----------



## WICaniac (Sep 25, 2013)

alarsen77 said:


> The Leeds in the Burgundy Shell Cordovan look like they would be amazing shoes.


+100. And they'd go with almost everything.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

alarsen77 said:


> I would love to get a pair of Shell Cordovan shoes at some point. I also think I might get my next pair with a double leather sole to have one leather and one danite and just not wear the leather on days that its going to rain.


Hmmm....interesting.

What size did the AE store size you at?

If you don't mind me asking of course.

Ha, if you thought you got nice compliments on your Clark St. just wait till you start wearing shell cordovan.

I have people stop me regularly and comment on them...one time I was in the john and this chap was gawking at me C&J Marlow's something fierce...he didn't even look me in the face...he just kept staring down at my feet in bewilderment...repeating; "Those are the nicest wingtips I have ever seen..." and he said it like 3 times....

One time I was wearing my 9015 Alden's and a dear friend was like; "Dude, do you paint your shoes...?" I think he was staggered by how different to colors are in the rolls of the cordovan.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

Watchman said:


> Hmmm....interesting.
> 
> What size did the AE store size you at?
> 
> ...


They sized me at a 10-10 1/2 3E but I got the 10 cause the 10 1/2 were far too long.

I can't wait to get a pair of Shell Cordovans it will probably be a while though.


----------



## WICaniac (Sep 25, 2013)

alarsen77 said:


> I can't wait to get a pair of Shell Cordovans it will probably be a while though.


I understand your circumstances, and I see that there are presently at least three pair of burgundy shell Leeds seconds available in your size. Be aware, however, that shell seconds are a rare commodity. Once the shoe you want sells out, you may never see it again--unless you're willing to pay $650 for firsts.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

WICaniac said:


> I understand your circumstances, and I see that there are presently at least three pair of burgundy shell Leeds seconds available in your size. Be aware, however, that shell seconds are a rare commodity. Once the shoe you want sells out, you may never see it again--unless you're willing to pay $650 for firsts.


I understand, but I can only afford so much besides a leather soled shoe isn't the best investment for me right now. I want to get another pair of Danite soled shoes and then go from there.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

alarsen77 said:


> I can't wait to get a pair of Shell Cordovans it will probably be a while though.


shell is very addictive, once you start you can't stop. You have been warned.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

alarsen77 said:


> I understand, but I can only afford so much besides a leather soled shoe isn't the best investment for me right now. I want to get another pair of Danite soled shoes and then go from there.


We are almost the same size.

Another bit of advice. Do not be afraid to wear a leather soled shoe. The AE Leeds in Cordovan has a JR Redenbach sole, which, are perhaps the finest in the world. That same sole can be found on handmade shoes in England and Italy. The finest makers use those soles...

Shoes costing twice as much as the Leeds...

There is a reasons why Vass and Carmina and many others use those soles...Durability.

If you had a pair of cordovan Leeds and wore them twice a week, if you nurtured the leather on the uppers and the soles, those sole would last 1-2 years and the uppers in cordovan would probably outlive you...

And when the soles wear out...send them back to AE and have them put Dainite on those Leeds.

Here are my Natural Shell Cordovan Strands on Dainite:


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

For socks, hit Marshall's or TJ Maxx. They always seem to have decent ones for a good price. Check Sierra Trading Post as well.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

Watchman said:


> We are almost the same size.
> 
> Another bit of advice. Do not be afraid to wear a leather soled shoe. The AE Leeds in Cordovan has a JR Redenbach sole, which, are perhaps the finest in the world. That same sole can be found on handmade shoes in England and Italy. The finest makers use those soles...
> 
> ...


Those are gorgeous. I will definietely have to get a pair of them. The only worry with the leather sole is every once in a while I have to walk through grass at work and that grass could still be somewhat damp from rain the day before or sometime so I'm just worried about the leather.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

alarsen77 said:


> Those are gorgeous. I will definietely have to get a pair of them. The only worry with the leather sole is every once in a while I have to walk through grass at work and that grass could still be somewhat damp from rain the day before or sometime so I'm just worried about the leather.


I would recommend the burgundy for you. A shade as light as those above are for a wardrobe that has many of the mainstays.

NOTE: You can treat the JR soles with a product called Leather Honey. Keep the edges dressed properly. And you will be able to walk through wet grass, pavement etc...with confidence.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

Watchman said:


> I would recommend the burgundy for you. A shade as light as those above are for a wardrobe that has many of the mainstays.
> 
> NOTE: You can treat the JR soles with a product called Leather Honey. Keep the edges dressed properly. And you will be able to walk through wet grass, pavement etc...with confidence.


Hmm you are making this decision easier and easier now I just need the money! Lol


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

alarsen77 said:


> Hmm you are making this decision easier and easier now I just need the money! Lol


Well, just tell the customers that like your shoes to buy some cars...


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

alarsen77 said:


> Those are gorgeous. I will definietely have to get a pair of them. The only worry with the leather sole is every once in a while I have to walk through grass at work and that grass could still be somewhat damp from rain the day before or sometime so I'm just worried about the leather.


Watchman is capable of unearthing shell cordovan as a hound is able to unearth truffles in the French countryside.

I wouldn't worry so much about leather soles. A well built shoe with a proper leather sole will last a long, long time, unless you drive like Fred Flintstone.

As for walking through the occasional wet grass, I wouldn't worry about that either. As long as you're not getting them constantly wet, walking through puddles, mud and road salt, they should be fine.

Dainite is tough stuff and incredibly durable but don't shy away from leather soles thinking that they are otherwise too fragile.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

SG_67 said:


> Watchman is capable of unearthing shell cordovan as a hound is able to unearth truffles in the French countryside.
> 
> I wouldn't worry so much about leather soles. A well built shoe with a proper leather sole will last a long, long time, unless you drive like Fred Flintstone.
> 
> ...


Haha. I do love the danite soles on my shoes, but I was just thinking with the possibilities of having to walk through grass every once in a while and certain things. Also Our detail bay is the worst with drainage there are times I have to go back to get a car and the floor is a puddle of water about 1/4" high. In that instance I would just ask the detail guy to back it out for me. Should I be worried about wearing my new shoes in the rain? I know they are cxl leather and the lady at allen edmonds even sprayed them with the waterproofing stuff for me. I guess its just cause they are still new and I don't want to do anything to ruin them. But I also don't want to let that keep me from wearing them on days it is supposed to rain.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

So I am going to wait for the tent sale on the shoe bank and see what I can come up with there, cause I was going to go out and buy another pair of inexpensive shoes to rotate with these, but if I can get a second pair of ae's for $200 or less on the shoe bank I might just do that and splurge a bit, this way I have two really nice pairs of shoes that I can rotate. I'm assuming that I should stick to the 10 3E they sized me at since they fit good.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I must have missed it. What did you end up getting? And SG is right about soles. No worries if you're just going to walk on a damp lawn briefly and occasionally. But for running in and out in weather on a frequent basis, as you've indicated you do, then the Dainite is the way to go.



alarsen77 said:


> So I am going to wait for the tent sale on the shoe bank and see what I can come up with there, cause I was going to go out and buy another pair of inexpensive shoes to rotate with these, but if I can get a second pair of ae's for $200 or less on the shoe bank I might just do that and splurge a bit, this way I have two really nice pairs of shoes that I can rotate. I'm assuming that I should stick to the 10 3E they sized me at since they fit good.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

32rollandrock said:


> I must have missed it. What did you end up getting? And SG is right about soles. No worries if you're just going to walk on a damp lawn briefly and occasionally. But for running in and out in weather on a frequent basis, as you've indicated you do, then the Dainite is the way to go.


I got the Clark Street in dark brown.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

Initially I'm inclined to say don't worry about the durability of leather soles since you will only incidentally be slopping through wet areas. However, a car dealership and in particular the service area and detailing area can have some chemicals that may not be so friendly to your shoes. Not just from the standpoint of causing them to deteriorate, but also from soaking in and making them slick. I experienced this when I worked in a grocery during high school. I wore weejuns almost exclusively at work and the floor cleaning solvents we used at night, on top of all the other junk that winds up on the floor in the back room would get in the leather soles and a) break them down and b) make them wicked slick.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Gentlemen,

At this point I feel that we are moving in a direction that, may have a bit of merit, but that could end us up giving some advice that is not too helpful.

And I say this earnestly of course.

Obviously, any one of us can be put into a position that can/or/will jeopardize the integrity of a leather soled shoe.

Nevertheless, we must not subtract from what has been heralded the world over, by many well dressed gentlemen, as the sartorial standard in men's footwear. Dainite is great, that has already been established.

Now let us move on. Here are several examples of leather soled shoes from different makers that have varying degree's of rubber; "sole guards" or "Sole Savers" or "Topy's" and the famous; "Commando Sole" if you will:

_Carmina Wingtip Balmoral with a rubber sole saver_:



















^^^Alden Wingtip Boots with Commando Soles










^^^AE Strand with Topy on forefront and heel guard on heel










^^^Alden Boots with Topy on Heel and Forefront.

Case in Point: Do Not Be Afraid To Have A Leather Soled Shoe. 

These were all installed by either 1 of 2 competent cobblers I have (One being slightly more skilled than the other) and the cheaper range was $30 for just the forefront and then $45 for Topy brand on heel and forefront.

The commando soled Alden were bought that way, coming stock from the Alden Factory.

Thanks.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

Watchman said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> At this point I feel that we are moving in a direction that, may have a bit of merit, but that could end us up giving some advice that is not too helpful.
> 
> ...


I am not afraid of a leather sole at this point. I am just thinking that unless a really good deal that I can't turn down comes along on a pair of shell cordovan's or some other leather soled shoe. If there is a danite soled shoe that I like as well. I would like to have two nice danite soled shoes to start for the versatility and then maybe throw in a leather soled to the rotation. I am just thinking longevity and durability may be best to have two nice danite shoes and then throw a leather soled into the rotation.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

alarsen77 said:


> I am not afraid of a leather sole at this point. I am just thinking that unless a really good deal that I can't turn down comes along on a pair of shell cordovan's or some other leather soled shoe. If there is a danite soled shoe that I like as well. I would like to have two nice danite soled shoes to start for the versatility and then maybe throw in a leather soled to the rotation. I am just thinking longevity and durability may be best to have two nice danite shoes and then throw a leather soled into the rotation.


Totally Understood.

I think what I was trying to convey was the reality that any leather sole can be converted into an all weather shoe, with the simple addition of a rubber sole topper.

That's all.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

Watchman said:


> Totally Understood.
> 
> I think what I was trying to convey was the reality that any leather sole can be converted into an all weather shoe, with the simple addition of a rubber sole topper.
> 
> That's all.


This is true, I did know that. I also know that a lot of times if you go to your own cobbler AE doesn't want to touch the shoes after that for their recrafting.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

alarsen77 said:


> This is true, I did know that. I also know that a lot of times if you go to your own cobbler AE doesn't want to touch the shoes after that for their recrafting.


Well, that is usually if the cobbler butchers the welt and/or sole with shoddy work.

Almost never have I heard of AE refusing to recraft a shoe due to a Topy.

Also good to note that B. Nelson in NYC does as good or even a little better job of restoring/recrafing AE shoes and boots.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

Watchman said:


> Well, that is usually if the cobbler butchers the welt and/or sole with shoddy work.
> 
> Almost never have I heard of AE refusing to recraft a shoe due to a Topy.
> 
> Also good to note that B. Nelson in NYC does as good or even a little better job of restoring/recrafing AE shoes and boots.


That is good to know. I live close enough to NYC that I can possibly take them to him for restoring/recrafting.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

So should I be worried about wearing my new shoes on rainy days? I have the Danite Sole, and the CXL Leather that the lady at Allen Edmonds even sprayed for me with their waterproofing on top of it. It's supposed to rain tomorrow and I am torn between wearing them cause of the rain. However I wore my old shoes today and they are not as comfortable. One day in those Allen Edmonds I think spoiled me.


----------



## WICaniac (Sep 25, 2013)

CXL with Dainite should be fine on a typical rainy day. For especially wet days and peace of mind, you may want to invest in a pair of Swims galoshes. They aren't cheap, but they are worth it.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Mr. Larsen,

Behold, the fabled overshoe:

https://www.allenedmonds.com/aeonline/producti_SFCLBLACK_1_40000000001_-1?style=CLBLACK


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Not to hijack the thread, but are Swims really worth the premium over Tingley?


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

I will look into those. I really need to get a second pair of these shoes. I am thinking that might happen with the tent sale on the shoe bank. How bad are some of the blemishes on the seconds? Do any of them have something so glaring that you wouldn't want them? I only ask cause I will have to buy these sight unseen and hope they are what I want. I also have to hope that the particular model I buy fits the same as my clark streets in the same size.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

Also as far as a burgundy shoe goes what are your thoughts between the oxblood and merlot?


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

Oh I also figured out the slight looseness in the heel of the shoe. I wasn't tying them anywhere near tight enough. My old shoes since they were not wide enough were to tight just to get on my feet. So I am used to just loosely tying my shoelaces. These I actually have to tight up all the way down the tongue of the shoe, and then they fit nice and snug but not too tight.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

alarsen77 said:


> Also as far as a burgundy shoe goes what are your thoughts between the oxblood and merlot?


Yes Sir,

Burgundy is perhaps the best shade for a man's shoe IMHO.

Go for it.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

Watchman said:


> Yes Sir,
> 
> Burgundy is perhaps the best shade for a man's shoe IMHO.
> 
> Go for it.


I know burgundy is a great shade. I was just curious between the oxblood or merlot that they have on some of the shoes what you guys prefer? I am still really debating on trying to find a way to pick a pair of the Leeds Shell Cordovan in Burgundy at the tent sale in a week.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

alarsen77 said:


> Also as far as a burgundy shoe goes what are your thoughts between the oxblood and merlot?


In the real world, and IME, they're nearly indistinguishable by anyone not in the shoe business.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

alarsen77 said:


> I know burgundy is a great shade. I was just curious between the oxblood or merlot that they have on some of the shoes what you guys prefer? I am still really debating on trying to find a way to pick a pair of the Leeds Shell Cordovan in Burgundy at the tent sale in a week.


Great Idea.

I will give you a fair warning. Shell Cordovan is very addicting.

But, know when you get your first pair that you are becoming a very discerning gentleman IMO.

One thing that will keep you from going too awful crazy with shell is the fact that you are a true EEE width. That one thing restricts you to AE and Alden...for the most part...:rolleyes2:

In any event. You guys are gonna come unglued when you see some of the stuff the Watchman has got incoming...unbelievable.

I was on a shoe hiatus for awhile...but, now I'm back in the saddle.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

Watchman said:


> Great Idea.
> 
> I will give you a fair warning. Shell Cordovan is very addicting.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see what you have incoming. I know being and EEE limits me to a few brands. Although I feel like depending on the shoe I could get away with an EE fitting fine. Maybe even an E width.


----------



## alarsen77 (Jun 2, 2015)

So just a little update. The clark street's are amazing they are the best shoes I have ever owned and am extremely happy with the purchase. I was so happy with them, that I bought a second pair during the factory second sale cause I couldn't turn down the price. I now have two pairs of the clark streets and I am looking forward to adding many more allen edmonds shoes in different styles. We actually just hired a new sales manager at the dealership I am at and he has the university with the danite sole in black and brown. He also have Mcallisters in oxblood, so he and I were talking about shoes the other day. 

Also having had the first pair of clark streets for about a month now and alternating them with my old shoes, I am happy to say that the danite sole shows little sign of wear. My old shoes were completely worn and splitting open on the sole after a month.

I think my next purchase is going to be a pair of the Macneil 2.0 in the pebble grain brown with the danite sole.


----------



## Raistlin (Oct 5, 2008)

First and foremost to me a car salesman / saleswoman (and sales person of any kind and anything) must be polite, courteous and knowledgeable. I don't really care what shoes you are wearing. I'd go for comfortable and affordable. I've had a pair of eccos with rubber soles as casual shoes for around 7 years, they don't get much wear anymore but have held up very well and are very comfortable.


----------

